# Did anyone besides me not LOVE the Twilight series?



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I read the Twilight series over the weekend after my boss showed up with the books gushing about them and swearing I would love them, she couldn't put them down, etc.  So I read the four volumes this week.  While I did find them mildly entertaining, I didn't find it great literature, or even something I would recommend to someone more in the target audience.  The ideas were pretty standard: vampires are sexy, vampires and werewolves are enemies, girl who thinks she is plain is really beautiful, girl is a better parent for herself then her own parents.  The age group for the books is "teens" but below what I would consider an appropriate teen reading level, and a little too risque for pre-teens.  Though my opinion may be a bit biased, I never read "teen" books as a teen, I was reading normal adult books.  

So I gave the series 2 out of 5 stars on goodreads.com.  I thought it was okay, but I don't understand why they are such a sensation or have the following they do.

Lara Amber


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Hahahaha agreed. I had a thread about this when I first came to Kindleboards. It turned kinda violent. Lol.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the first one that was given to me as a thank you present.  I have not heard all that great reviews on it here and have so many other really good books to read it is getting dusty along with my other DTBs.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Found it!!! Twilight rants from Dec.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1747.msg42785.html#msg42785
Its funny how Twilight is rated as both the Top rated and the Worst book on Goodreads. Its a hit or miss...Miss for most of the people I know.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

After a friend raved to me about it, I decided to read the first book. I didn't continue on after that. I guess it was pretty good, but it was too mushy-mushy for me. Also, I'm used to reading paranormal romance that are geared more towards adults (Sherrilyn Kenyon, Christine Feehan, etc.), I think it was just too boring for me.


----------



## SmrTyme (Mar 29, 2009)

(raises hand)...my 17yearold loved it, my 32 yearold sister loved it.

I just...its....I just...it was like High School(and I guess thats the point), but dude is a couple of hundred years old and she, what 16.....pedophile, and she made me want to shake her...a lot.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I enjoyed the series as a light read but I don't think it was all that the hype made it. Yes, there was quite a bit of predictability but there were a few twists to the standard mythos. I "read" the first one through Audible and enjoyed it enough to purchase the others for my Kindle. I don't have these on my top reads but I did find them enjoyable for what they were. So, I didn't LOVE them but I didn't hate them. I am not sure that the 4th book was really necessary and I thought it dragged on.


Just my 2 cents. For the record I thought the movie adaptation was atrocious.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> I enjoyed the series as a light read but I don't think it was all that the hype made it. Yes, there was quite a bit of predictability but there were a few twists to the standard mythos. I "read" the first one through Audible and enjoyed it enough to purchase the others for my Kindle. I don't have these on my top reads but I did find them enjoyable for what they were. So, I didn't LOVE them but I didn't hate them. I am not sure that the 4th book was really necessary and I thought it dragged on.


This is pretty much how I felt about them. As they went on I got a bit sick of the 'he's so beautiful and I'm just a klutz, boring, average...etc.' Made me want to infuse some self-esteem in her. I wish I didn't bother with book 4.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I was going to read it, but my daughter told me it was terrible, don't bother. She couldn't even finish it. So I won't buy it, but I may check it out at the library.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I've only made it through the first book. I thought it was good but have yet to get to any of the others (read the first book back in december) just hasn't been an 'Oh my, gotta read them all now' series for me. 

But my niece and sister both loved and read them all as quick as they could.

theresam


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

My wife has the series. I tried it, but couldn't get into it. Not my cup of tea I guess.

Like someone said in the other thread, "It was not written for a (56) year old straight male."


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Meh... my roommate keeps trying to get me to read the series, but it's just so overhyped that it makes me not want to go anywhere near it. (I probably would have felt the same way about Harry Potter if I hadn't read the first one before anyone had heard of it!) I told my roommate that I'd read Twilight when he reads Harry Potter... which means I never have to read Twilight


----------



## Andasibe (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with the self esteem thing.  Sad when these girls are reading about a main character who is so down on herself.  Now, that is just the conclusion I drew from the first book because I couldn't entertain the thought of going on! 

Stephen King said she couldn't write worth a darn, and I agree.

But, it is keeping a generation reading, just hope parents are telling their girls how beautiful they are while they are reading this series.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd hardly call them great literature either, but I enjoyed them - I'd never read them again, though.  My daughters, on the other hand, are crazy about them (they're the ones who got me reading them) and they're in their 20's.  

I think the whole self-esteem thing is why teen girls relate to them, and Bella, so well, because for most teen girls, it IS how they feel about themselves.  Sad but true.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Stays away from this thread* 

Seriously, Twilight threads have a habit of turning nasty on this board. It must be some kind of curse.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

CS said:


> *Stays away from this thread*
> 
> Seriously, Twilight threads have a habit of turning nasty on this board. It must be some kind of curse.


On every forum I frequent this series has come up and discussion usually does elevate. I usually just watch when things get bad.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> *snip
> Just my 2 cents. For the record I thought the movie adaptation was atrocious.


My thoughts Exactly!!! I read the series. I liked it. Can't say it was a fav of mine but I've read worse. Probably wouldn't read it again but I don't think it was as bad as the movie, IMHO.

**ducking the rotten eggs


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I tried to read them, but they just didn't hold my interest. I don't like to read the vampire books, hate the blood sucking. My daughter liked them and she is 36.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

As a series, I liked, not loved it.  It was a fun, light read for me, since I generally enjoy YA books.  I didn't like the ending, though.  Book 4 started out OK (but also not great), but I thought the ending was horrible.  It kept building up, but then it seemed like she didn't know what to do or was on a deadline or something and just wrote anything.  I'd probably give 1&3 4 stars and 2&4 3 stars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pleased with the level of discourse so far.  A Twilight thread was the first thread I'd ever locked.  

I have the four books on my landing that my daughter-in-law loaned me.  She didn't expect to like them but did.  I haven't been able to bring myself to pick one up after reading on my Kindle....sooooo huge.

Betsy


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Some of the "younger" girls at work are addicted to them...so I bought the first book for my Kindle...but its been low on my "to read" list.  

I did watch the movie on dvd...although books are usually better than the movie, I have to admit that it didn't increase my desire to read the book at all.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

About half-way through the first Twilight book, I looked up and said, "I can't believe I'm still turning pages."  But I did turn the pages.  It's that kind of book for me.  I didn't want to like it but I kept turning the pages.

Trish Lamoree


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, I like this series for what it is. It's not great literature, but if it keeps young people reading, then it's serving a larger purpose. 

I read the whole series in a few weeks and I enjoyed it. I had some series issues with the last book. 

Side note: the 12 leaked chapters from "Midnight Sun" were much better than "Twilight." Edward is a much more interesting character.

If anyone is going to read a supernatural series with a man from another time, they should just read "Outlander."


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Good to learn that I am not alone in not being able to get into this TWILIGHT series. My best friend had been telling me for over a year that I would LOVE reading them. She had been introduced to this series by another friend (<-- kinda disappointing cuz I had thought that we -- the other friend and I -- had the same taste in books!) and for months, she had been telling me _ad nauseum _ to check it out of the library or buy the books. When the first three came out in trade PB as a prelude to the HC (book 4), I knuckled under and bought all 3.

In general, being a book lover, I have never thrown any books at the wall but I came close to doing this when I was reading Chapter 1-3 of TWILIGHT. I just couldn't read any further so I set it down -- very gently so as not to be tempted to treat the book as a 'wallbanger' -- and then I hid it until I could give the books to her as one of her Christmas gifts. Her combo Christmas/B'day gift was the Amazon Kindle 1. (Well, it was kinda like an exchange gift for the two of us cuz I got the Kindle for my combo/B'day gift from her as well.) 

Anyway, she took me to see the movie, I guess to make me see how good it is in a different format BUT it was just horrible. The whole time I was 'watching', I was thinking "geez, I have better things to do, _i.e._ watch the 2nd Dexter DVD or my latest NCIS DVD... She was too disappointed when I told her I was unimpressed and still thought the books were too juvenile for me and a tad mature for the tweens who seem to love the series.

ebc, running for cover....


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Amen on getting kids to read... you're so right on that one. I'd read the thing again if I thought it would help the teen generation read more.



AppleHeart said:


> In general, being a book lover, I have never thrown any books at the wall but I came close to doing this when I was reading Chapter 1-3 of TWILIGHT. I just couldn't read any further so I set it down -- very gently so as not to be tempted to treat the book as a 'wallbanger' --


I have only ever thrown one book at a wall. I'm so sorry and I've never done it since, nor will I do it again, but... it was a thick historical romance and the author titillated and teased us with the sexual tension for 300 pages before culminating it with "and they rolled." I turned the page and it was the next day...

Twilight wasn't that bad for me and the hardback edition my mother gave me was a little heavy for throwing, but ... those of us who didn't "get it" could probably look at it as research into the mind of a teen-aged girl today?

Trish Lamoree (ducking)


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I read Twilight because my daughter liked the books.  I was interested to see for myself what so many young girls and younger women are reading.  

Twilight was an OK book.  I thought some of the characters were rather interesting.  I was happy to have read it, but certainly see no reason to continue on with the series.  

I hate dissing books that other people read.  There is value in the fact that people are reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded the sample of the first book when I was showing my niece my Kindle. . .since it was there I read it.  Didn't make me want to buy the book, though I had the thought that 35 or 40 years ago I might have found it to be exactly what I wanted to read.  I'd actually NEVER heard of the series until I bought my Kindle last July and the titles kept coming up as favorite Kindle reads. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I read it a few months ago and it was ok, but I think I would have loved it if I had read it many many many years ago in my teens.

Maxx


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I came across this on Digg a while back... it's an alternate movie script to Twilight, titled "If 'Twilight' Was 10 Times Shorter And 100 Times More Honest." I found it pretty hilarious.

http://www.cracked.com/article_16878_if-twilight-was-10-times-shorter-100-times-more-honest.html


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

That was way too funny to be reading at work.  I almost suffocated trying to keep from laughing.

Lara Amber


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't care for the first three books, but read them because my daughter begged me to. She thought I'd love them. I still have book 4 waiting for me, but I'm in no hurry to read it.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

In all honesty, I loved the series but had concerns about my daughter (who is 14) being fixated on the characters whom I do not consider to be realistic or good role models for an impressionable girl. She has, however, read all 4 books repeatedly, and I am happy to have something that we have a shared interest in at this stage in her life (I'm sure parents of teens will understand what I mean).

If I were to write it, I would not have made Bella such a helpless victim.

By the way, I despised the movie. Truly horrid, in my opinion.

EllenR


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> This is pretty much how I felt about them. As they went on I got a bit sick of the 'he's so beautiful and I'm just a klutz, boring, average...etc.' Made me want to infuse some self-esteem in her. I wish I didn't bother with book 4.


My exact sentiments for this series! I think the books got progressively worse, and the 4th was almost ridiculous.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I'd hardly call them great literature either, but I enjoyed them - I'd never read them again, though. My daughters, on the other hand, are crazy about them (they're the ones who got me reading them) and they're in their 20's.
> 
> I think the whole self-esteem thing is why teen girls relate to them, and Bella, so well, because for most teen girls, it IS how they feel about themselves. Sad but true.


Yes it is true but it's also an opportunity for parents of teen girls to help them see that they are better than the way Bella is depicted. At least, that's been my approach. My daughter has glasses, braces, and hearing aids and, being a young teen, is pretty klutzy (all that growing, it's pretty normal). She feels like she's not beautiful quite often. This gives me an excellent starting place for a few conversations. 

Ellen R


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Because of the uproar about how great these books are, I have to admit I read them all. Didn't see why the uproar, they were fair to OK, but nothing special. #4's ending seemed more contrived than anything else I have read. I doubt I'll read anything else by Meyer.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

intinst said:


> I doubt I'll read anything else by Meyer.


I'm not sure I would go that far. From what I have heard, _The Host _ is much better overall. It is also geared towards adult readers (age wise, not content wise, LOL), as opposed to teenage girls, I think.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I'm not sure I would go that far. From what I have heard, _The Host _ is much better overall. It is also geared towards adult readers (age wise, not content wise, LOL), as opposed to teenage girls, I think.


But what I've read of the reviews and descriptions, it does not interest me.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

intinst said:


> But what I've read of the reviews and descriptions, it does not interest me.


To each his or her own, right? 

I like sci-fi, fantasy, etc., so _The Host_ sounds good to me. _Twilight_ was okay, but not great. I still want to read the others, though.

I think the author is supposed to be writing a ghost story too.

At any rate, I give props to anyone who can actually write a book. I have written a few short stories, but they are reminiscent of something like The Twilight Zone or R. L. Stine, so they wouldn't appeal to most adults, probably. I'm working on another story right now, but it, too, is more like something R. L. Stine would write for pre-teens/teens. Even so, I'm not sure how good it is, as I just don't seem to have the creativity needed to really write. LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> To each his or her own, right?
> 
> I like sci-fi, fantasy, etc., so _The Host_ sounds good to me. _Twilight_ was okay, but not great. I still want to read the others, though.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said about writing, that is why I said her writing did not interest me. I am sure much of what I like to read interests select people. With all the new writers, everyone gets to read what appeals to them!


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

After my wife read the series multiple times, I decided to read it as a 35 year old male and enjoyed it.  I read The Host and enjoyed it even more.

I believe that people go into books/movies with different mind sets.  I am easily entertained and go into books/movies to be entertained.  But from talking to several friends that are readers, they want every book they read to be a Literary classic that will be read 50 years from now and every movie to be up for an Oscar.  Which if fine, reading is a time investment and everyone wants to be rewarded in their own way for their investment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you make a good point Russ.  Also, I know certain book appeal to me at certain times and others don't.  Same with movies.  If you're in the mood for it, any book is probably going to work for you as long as it, well, doesn't totally suck.    But if you're not in the mood, for whatever reason, it likely won't even if the general consensus is that it's a Great Book!  Reading is HUGELY subjective and what draws us in is going to be greatly influenced by what's going on outside of us and how we feel about that.

Ann


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

This series was like junk food to me -- tastes good going down, but then you feel a little empty (and somewhat ashamed of yourself). What I remembered the most about these books was that they were quite enthralling when you're reading them, but when you've finished, you realize how little happened plot-wise in those 600+ pages. Overall, I think they're harmless, yet hardly literature as some fans claim it is. (The allusions to _Wuthering Heights_, _Pride Prejudice_, and other classics in the book are quite laughable).

The only thing that concerned me was how Bella and Edward's love was portrayed as a perfect love and Edward was the perfect boyfriend. Maybe to an inexperienced teenager it might seem that way, but my 20-something self it was an obsessive and quite controlling relationship that was far from ideal (and that doesn't even mention the fact that he can barely control himself from _killing_ her).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> This series was like junk food to me -- tastes good going down, but then you feel a little empty (and somewhat ashamed of yourself). What I remembered the most about these books was that they were quite enthralling when you're reading them, but when you've finished, you realize how little happened plot-wise in those 600+ pages. Overall, I think they're harmless, yet hardly literature as some fans claim it is. (The allusions to _Wuthering Heights_, _Pride Prejudice_, and other classics in the book are quite laughable).
> 
> The only thing that concerned me was how Bella and Edward's love was portrayed as a perfect love and Edward was the perfect boyfriend. Maybe to an inexperienced teenager it might seem that way, but my 20-something self it was an obsessive and quite controlling relationship that was far from ideal (and that doesn't even mention the fact that he can barely control himself from _killing_ her).


The best description of Twilight I've seen, thank you for putting into words my feelings.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Sparkplug said:


> The only thing that concerned me was how Bella and Edward's love was portrayed as a perfect love and Edward was the perfect boyfriend. Maybe to an inexperienced teenager it might seem that way, but my 20-something self it was an obsessive and quite controlling relationship that was far from ideal (and that doesn't even mention the fact that he can barely control himself from _killing_ her).


I am expecting a daughter in June, so I have thought about the first book a little differently myself.

I agree with you, in a way, but I actually think it's a little reversed.

True, Edward can hardly keep from killing Bella (I laughed at that, by the way; your emphasis was hilarious). The really scary part, however, is the fact that despite Edward's attempt to protect her multiple times by leaving her alone and staying away, Bella pushes to be close to him, knowing full well how dangerous he is. In fact, she basically begs him to go ahead and turn her into a vampire. He is actually the careful one who actually tries to think about potential consequences; she, however, couldn't care less what could happen.

I'm not sure that is the message teenage girls need to be reading. LOL

I know that if my daughter reads it when she is a teenager (if it is still around), there will be a lot of discussion as a family about the themes in the book.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I probably would have a better view of the series except that (as a Fantasy fan) I HATED her concept of vampires and werewolves, thought Edward was a huge yawn.  I couldn't escape 
-Let me hold you all night, but repress my burning hunger to tear you to shreds (eyes rolling)
-The thought of the oh so sexy vampires chasing down and exsanguinating Yogi, Bambi, Smokey, Daffy, Bugs (snack-time) or other assorted wildlife.  They should have invested in a farm and donated the meat.
-The werewolf domestic violence - boyfriend disfigures girlfriend, but she understands its just his nature (more eye-rolling added to 'snap out of it' slap to the girlfriend)
-Werewolf pedophilia


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> I agree with you, in a way, but I actually think it's a little reversed.
> 
> True, Edward can hardly keep from killing Bella (I laughed at that, by the way; your emphasis was hilarious). The really scary part, however, is the fact that despite Edward's attempt to protect her multiple times by leaving her alone and staying away, Bella pushes to be close to him, knowing full well how dangerous he is. In fact, she basically begs him to go ahead and turn her into a vampire. He is actually the careful one who actually tries to think about potential consequences; she, however, couldn't care less what could happen.


I agree that Bella contributes a lot of unhealthy behavior in that "perfect relationship", as does Edward. It's interesting to see that Edward's actions are viewed as protective. I think that's how the author intended them, but a lot of times -- to me -- it came off as playing mind games.

Honestly all the perfection in the book was kind of a turn off. Edward is so handsome, so romantic, protective, caring, charming, oh and extremely rich (although the book claims that's not the reason Bella likes Edward, it sometimes comes across this way in the book after the hundredth time clothing, cars and other gifts are bought for Bella). Bella herself is almost too perfect - she's beautiful (yet incredibly modest), smart, very likeable. Even her faults -- clumsiness -- are intended to be endearing. Bella and Edward would be called Mary Sues if they were characters in fan fiction. Has there been a better Mary Sue character name than Bella Swan?


----------



## Tangram (Apr 17, 2009)

I didn't like the first two, really. I don't mind romance dribble, and the story itself wasn't so bad as far as romance goes. I've read worse, for sure. The last two were pretty decent. Lots of plot and such. I actually quite enjoyed the last one. I really wish that it had just been the first and the last, that Meyer had used her original sequel (_Forever Dawn_).


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have to share my opinions on the series, lol. Major spoilers:

Why I Hate It:

~In my opinion, Bella is one of the most selfish, self-centered and melodramatic characters ever created. Her behavior in New Moon was ABHORRENT. Using Jacob to make herself feel better, leading him on and then taking Edward back the instant he returned -- even though she had just spent hundreds of pages trying to deal with her broken heart -- was disgusting.

~Along those lines, IMO, these books send a terrible message to young girls: your identity revolves around the boy you love. Bella said it herself for hundreds and hundreds of pages -- she was nothing without Edward, she would never *really* be happy without him, etc. If that weren't bad enough, she also chose to do dangerous and irresponsible things (approaching the group of strange men at the bar, riding a motorcycle, etc.) just so she could hear an imaginary Edward's voice in her mind. Disgusting.

~Stephenie Meyer uses the same words and phrases AGAIN AND AGAIN. I don't know about you, but in my book, that's inexcusable in a novel. How many times can you use the word "glower?" Why is everyone always pursing their lips? And how many times do we have to read about how good-looking Edward is? Come on.

~Bella's pregnancy was just so gross. Guzzling human blood to nourish the baby, Edward ripping the "membrane" open with his teeth to get the baby out -- that's just gross. It's also implausible. How would Edward produce sperm? How would Edward produce an erection without blood pumping through him anyway? I realize how stupid and nit-picky that sounds when talking about VAMPIRES, but come on.....sometimes I think the author asks a lot of you. LOL.

~The best character in the books (IMO) -- Jacob Black -- was repeatedly used and stomped on by Bella (but we're supposed to like her?). Then the author decided to do the most disgusting thing possible and have him "imprint" on the baby in Breaking Dawn. I don't care if the imprinting isn't supposed to be romantic as long as Renesmee (worst name ever) is a kid -- it's gross. If you imprint on your "soul mate," then your soul mate should be your own age!

~Edward isn't REALLY a bad character. He's more interesting than Bella. But I actually feel like we didn't get to KNOW Edward. We know he's overprotective, that he loves Bella, that he loves music, that he's very fast.....what else? It's a shame that Midnight Sun got leaked. It is better than Twilight.

~The love story between Bella and Edward felt contrived and, for the most part, passionless. Her kiss with Jacob in Eclipse was full of fire and lust, but every time she kissed Edward, it was boring. These books were hyped as having one of the best love stories since Romeo & Juliet. I don't think so. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it frustrates me that people would feel that way. There are some AMAZING love stories out there that are deep and moving. Edward and Bella seemed to be in love because they were written that way, if that makes sense. If you want to read an amazing book with an INCREDIBLE love story, read Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (I see that someone else agrees with me on that point!).

~The author has, in my opinion, a serious problem with plot development and pacing. New Moon was about 600 pages of setup for Eclipse, rather than a story in its own right. The bit with the Volturi at the end felt tacked-on. Likewise, she spent 3 books talking up the Volturi as the main "villains" and then, at the battleground where Bella unleashes a powerful gift that would give the Cullens and friends a distinctive advantage -- and the opportunity to wipe out the oppressive and power-hungry coven -- the Volturi apologize and walk away. No fight. You have got to be kidding me.


Why I Like It:

~There is only one reason that I like this series. In spite of what I consider, generally, to be bad writing throughout the novels in terms of two-dimensional characters, bad pacing and stumbling plot lines, Stephenie Meyer somehow managed to create a world that feels like it's living and breathing. I can CLEARLY picture the locations in the books and feel that if I drove to Washington right now, I could find the drive leading to the Cullens' mansion.....that I could find Jacob's house in La Push, etc. The world that she created -- with the supernatural feeling very real -- feels like somewhere you'd like to have adventures. It's a place you can easily daydream about.

But that's about all I can say about it, lol.


----------

